# Linux Emulation Timezone



## sahne (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

can anyone guide me how to set the timezone for the linux emulation, since I can't find any hint ?

I've already tried to copy /etc/localtime to /compat/linux/usr/lib/zoneinfo/ but it didn't solve the problem.

thanks

sahne


----------

